# putting your name on photos



## hammy (Aug 12, 2005)

I have some 35mm shots that I've scanned, and I want to get my credit and put my name in the lower right corner... Any simple way to do this? I've tried messing around with the text in Paint, but it doesn't seem to be doing any justice. What does everyone use.. thanks.


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 12, 2005)

Do you have photoshop or any similar programs?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 12, 2005)

The best photo editing program out there is Adobe Photoshop.  It costs quite a bit.... but it's well worth it.
There are other programs out there and I'm sure they can do more simple things.


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 12, 2005)

If you don't have photoshop Gimp is a free alternative that seems pretty good.
http://www.gimp.org/

Looking at the Screenshots I'm seeing alot of words I don't know but I'm pretty sure it comes in english too.  Let me check.


----------



## hammy (Aug 12, 2005)

I have Photoshop 6.0


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 12, 2005)

In that case its very simple to put your name on. Do you want to just put your name or have some nice effects with it? If you want some effects/unique styles look through some of these tutorials. 
http://www.good-tutorials.com/tutorials/3
They should help you a good deal.  If not I can post a simple walkthrough.

Edit:
Also everything on that site are photoshop tutorials.
(Don't know whether to use _is_ or _are_ there.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 12, 2005)

hammy said:
			
		

> I have Photoshop 6.0


If you don't know how to use it... I suggest getting some books or magazines.... or just searching on the web.
Learn it, it's a great tool to be able to use. :thumbup:

You can do amazing things w/ Photoshop.


----------



## hammy (Aug 12, 2005)

I just want something simple, but clear, yet unintrusive... Something that doesn't make the viewer think "conceited photographer". Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 12, 2005)

Alright let me do a quick little tutorial.  I'm a cheapy using photoshop 6 too. :mrgreen:


----------



## hammy (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, it's pretty simple... just learn how to use the layers and you got yourself an unobtrusive signature. 

I use Photoshop 7 btw.


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 12, 2005)

You said simple... 

----------------------

*1)* Open the photofile you want to edit in photoshop.  (File > Open)
*2)* If you need to do any resizing you can go to either (Image > Image Size) Or go to (Edit > Transform > Scale. Once brackets appear hold shift and drag one of the corners to whatever size you want. Holding shift will maintain the dimensions ratio.)
*3) *Now that your photo is opened and sized right we can add your name or logo or whatever fits your fancy. First look on your toolbar and click the "T" button.






Once you have clicked it you should see a new font toolbar appear where you can pick your font, size, color, ect...






*4)* Now that you have the the font and color you want go to your photo; left click and drag it to however big you think it will need to be. Next type in your text. When you are done [I myself usually do it like this] go back to the toolbar and click on the move tool. This will enable you to move the text wherever you would like.





* 5)* And there you go.  For more "simple" effects you can look to where you can see the layers.





Here you can change the opacity to make the text blend better or double click your text layer name (Not the Icon this will reopen the text box) and you can see several little effects you can add on your text. Also while you are at the layers you will see where it says "Normal". If you scroll through all the different blending modes there you can see several other "effects" as well.

Here is my result:





Hope this helps.  My first tutorial.  Wasn't sure where your computer skills were at so I added some basic computer things in there too.
Also once you get used to photoshop you can do something like my signature in 5 minutes and several other great things.

Everything here I did in photoshop...
http://photobucket.com/albums/v391/Outkastplaya6769/Sigs/


----------



## hammy (Aug 12, 2005)

Totally awesome. :mrgreen:  Thanks. My computer skills are, well, probably above average but I don't know much about photoshop...   That was perfect and just what I needed. Got it done. Thanks!


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 12, 2005)

If you want the text to blend in a little more you can decrease the opacity of the text layer


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 12, 2005)

vonDrehle said:
			
		

> * Here you can change the opacity to make the text blend better or* double click your text layer name (Not the Icon this will reopen the text box) and you can see several little effects you can add on your text. Also while you are at the layers you will see where it says "Normal". If you scroll through all the different blending modes there you can see several other "effects" as well.



:mrgreen:


----------



## hammy (Aug 12, 2005)

Anyone know a good way to make the text stand OUT more?


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 13, 2005)

Do you have any examples of "stand out"?


----------



## hammy (Aug 13, 2005)

Say I'm trying to put white text over a grey background. No other color seems to work. How can I make the white "stand out" a bit more, so it's more readable, shall I say?


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 13, 2005)

Double click the text layer and open up the Layer Style thing with all the effects you can use. Go down to stroke, make sure it is checked, and set it somewhat like this. (Play around with the opacity)





This should make it stick out a little more. You could also try black text with a white stroke. If it still doesn't look right play around with the settings and see if you can get something that looks good.

Here is what I use for all of my photos.


----------



## hammy (Aug 13, 2005)

Works great!!!! Thanks :thumbup:  You've been a TON of help... :hail:


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 13, 2005)

vonDrehle said:
			
		

> :mrgreen:


 :blushing: Hey, that was alot to read at 11 last night, gimme a break


----------



## dalebe (Aug 13, 2005)

there is one on the net called reawater that you can add your own watermark and it's free.


----------

